# Installing sysutils/rsyslog8 from ports



## Anti_Evil (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello!

I was trying to install to rsyslog8 from ports (I needed PGSQL module support), So, updated my port tree using `portsnap` , but building the package just stopped at beginning :


```
[user@host1 /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog8]$ sudo make install clean           

Password:
===> License GPLv3 LGPL3 APACHE20 accepted by the user
===> rsyslog-8.1905.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by rsyslog-8.1905.0 for building

===> rsyslog-8.1905.0 conflicts with installed package(s):
libinotify-20180201_1

They will not build together.
Please remove them first with pkg delete.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog8
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog8
```

Any idea how to get this package build ?

ps:
FreeBSD host1 12.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 30, 2019)

Should I go with poudriere to get this done ?


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes! poudriere it is !


----------

